# Happy Birthday Fernita!!!!



## Moritzchen

It´s Fernita´s birthday people! Let´s celebrate!


----------



## Fernita

Moritzchen said:


> This is in your honor


 
*Wowwwwwwwwwwwww, thank you so much, my dear friend!*

I love the video you've sent me!!!!

Thanks, thanks and thanks!!!!!!
A bunch of kisses!


----------



## nichec

Wow, happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!

I am so happy I get to say this "in public" 

May your days be bright and your nights be kind.
May you never be in want of things beyond your reach.
May life be a beautiful song to you, and the melody be your company 
When all others fade.

(Hmmmmm....Errrrrr.....It didn't come out as good as I expected it to be.....)

But well, the most important thing is, 

May you have a happy happy birthday  (and many many more to come )


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños, para una extraordinaria forera y muy querida amiga ..... la gran Fernita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Que Dios llene tu vida de sonrisas, amor y prosperidad!*

*Un abrazo muy grande*
*Soledad*


----------



## aceituna

*¡¡Muchas felicidades, Fernita!!*
Pásalo muy bien en tu día.


Inés


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Fernita, ¿qué tal el día de tu cumpleaños en Argentina?*
*Aquí tenemos un solecito precioso, con brisa, que brillan y soplan y  en tu honor, ¿por qué no?*

*Un beso muy grande / Un petó molt gran*

*desde el Mediterráneo al Atlántico, desde el verano al invierno , de colega forera a colega forera *

*Montse*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades y que cumplas muchos más. Pásalo bien, monta una fiesta, alboroto, alegría....

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## silvia fernanda

*FELIZ CUMPLE. FERNITA!!!!!!!!*
*QUE HOY SEA UN DíA MARAVILLOSO!!!!*


*besitos*

*Silvia FERNANDA*


----------



## Fernita

Dear Nichec, thank you so much for you kind wishes!!!!!! And yes, luckily, now in public because my PM box needs to be emptied every now and then since last night!!! I send you a huge hug!

Mi gran amiga Sole: ¡muchísimas gracias por tus felicitaciones! Como dice la canción: "Que el tiempo pasa y nos vamos poniendo viejos..." pero NO. La edad es una cuestión de actitud. Por eso, seremos siempre jóvenes.
Te mando millones de besos y gracias nuevamente. 

Querida Inés (Aceituna): te agradezco muchísimo y sí, ¡a festejar! Un beso inmenso para ti. Esta noche: empanadas y vinito tinto en casa.

Querida Montse: ¡muchas gracias por tu mensaje! ¡¡¡¡Hoy acá también hay un sol precioso!!!!! Como dijo mi hermano mayor, salió el sol porque es el cumple de Sol-Edad, no Soledad (mi segundo nombre y él lo pronuncia así, separado) y comentó que hay que encontrarle el lado positivo a todo. Tiene razón pero está más loco que una cabra suelta en el monte. 
¡Gracias otra vez y te mando miles de cariños!

¡¡¡Wooooooooowwww Ant!!!!!! Tú también te has enterado y me felicitas. This is too much!!!! Muchísimas gracias, querid*o* Ant, y te mando un abrazo gigante.  (Aunque las hormigas son sustantivos femeninos.)

*My friends, thanks to all of you!!!!!!! With love, *


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fernita said:


> Muchísimas gracias, *querida* Ant, y te mando un abrazo gigante.


 
¡¡¡Ahí va!!! Le acabas de hacer un cambio de sexo a nuestro amigo , Sol-Edad (esto me ha encantado )


----------



## Fernita

silvia fernanda said:


> *FELIZ CUMPLE. FERNITA!!!!!!!!*
> *QUE HOY SEA UN DíA MARAVILLOSO!!!!*
> 
> 
> *besitos*
> 
> *Silvia FERNANDA*


 
Pero querida Silvia, hace muy poco que nos conocemos y sos tan tan amable conmigo. ¡¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias!!!!!
Con todo cariño y espero que nos veamos algún día,


----------



## mimi2

Hi, Fernita.
Don't forget me 
*Happy birthday!*
I don't know what to give you. Ah, I have a special thing for you. Guess what? It is my language 
*CHÚC MỪNG SINH NHẬT FERNITA*.
Mimi.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡Viiiiiiiggghhté, ché!*
*¡Así que vos sos la cumpleanera del día!   *
*Pues un abrazo tiggerrífico para ti *


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy B-Day, Fernita!    I hope you take full advantage of your Friday birthday this year and go out and *PAR-TAY*! 

*¡Un abrazo!*


----------



## Fernita

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¡¡¡Ahí va!!! Le acabas de hacer un cambio de sexo a nuestro amigo , Sol-Edad (esto me ha encantado )


 
*Pero una hormiga ¿no es un sustativo femenino?*
Se me cruzó la gramática. ¡¡¡Gracias por recordármelo!!!
Ahora mismo lo soluciono. Thanks, Montse!


----------



## Fernita

Dear Mimi, how could I forget you!!!!!! Thanks for the present! I guess it says: Happy birthday in your language. I'm soooooo smart 
Kisses and hugs and let's keep in touch!!!!

Hi, dear Tigger!!!! Thank you very much! I love the new word "tiggerrífico"!!!!!! It sounds great and I think we can find it in DRAE!!!! 

Pollo querido, es un honor que un moderador de tu calidad y calidez me felicite *en público.* Te lo digo muy seriamente. Millones de gracias y nos estamos viendo en los foros.


----------



## Txiri

y que cumplas muchas más, estimadísima Fernita

aquí te preparo una torta especial, que os convido a todos a compartir, hasta que llegue el día que podamos comerla en persona y repleta de calorías


----------



## Fernita

Txiri said:


> y que cumplas muchas más, estimadísima Fernita
> 
> aquí te preparo una torta especial, que os convido a todos a compartir, hasta que llegue el día que podamos comerla en persona y repleta de calorías


 

Wowww Txiri, ¡¡¡¡¡muchas gracias por el saludo y los regalitos!!!!
Ya llegará el día, ya verás.
Te mando muchos cariños,


----------



## Rayines

*¡F E L I C I D A D E S, F E R N I !!* 

*¡Desde esta punta  (click), con mis mejores deseos! *


----------



## Fernita

Rayines said:


> *¡F E L I C I D A D E S, F E R N I !!*
> 
> *¡Desde esta punta  (click), con mis mejores deseos! *


 

Hola Inesita: mil gracias por tu saludo y *¡¡¡¡precioso el link!!!!!*
Te mando muchos cariños y nos veremos pronto.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Fernita:

Con cariño recibe mis saludos deseando que pases un bonito día, *Feliz Cumpleaños!*, te envié un PM, no se si tu PM box tuvo espacio para mi mensaje, de todas maneras aquí me hago presente.

Que la pases super-bien.

Fs.


----------



## Fernita

fsabroso said:


> Hola Fernita:
> 
> Con cariño recibe mis saludos deseando que pases un bonito día, *Feliz Cumpleaños!*, te envié un PM, no se si tu PM box tuvo espacio para mi mensaje, de todas maneras aquí me hago presente.
> 
> 
> Que la pases super-bien.
> 
> Fs.


 
¡¡¡Mil gracias!!! Realmente la he pasado super super bien con toda mi familia que pocas veces puede reunirse ya que uno de mis hermanos vive en Houston, otro en Corrientes (Prov. de la Argentina), en fin, pero hoy lo logramos. ¡¡¡Y hemos festejado "*mucho bien" (como dice mi sobrino que nació en Houston y ahora vive acá*!!!!
Saludos desde Buenos Aires y nos estamos viendo en el foro.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

A belated happy birthday, Fernita!

I'm so happy that you were able to celebrate with the whole family.

Here's a big, soft, guaranteed low-calorie birthday cake that every one of you can enjoy today!

hugs from Ontario,
Chaska


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Feliz cumpleaños, *Fernita*!


----------



## Mate

Ferni:

¡Espero que hayas tenido un cumple de aquellos! 

Cariños - Mate


----------



## Fernita

Thank you very very much, Chaska!!!!!!!!! Let me tell you that *your *guaranteed low-calorie birthday cake  is delicious and that thanks to the size, there's no need to cook at home for at least a month!!
Kisses from Argentina.

Querido Víctor: ¡muchísimas gracias por tus felicitaciones! Un cariño muy grande para ti.

Querido Mate: la verdad es que realmente la pasé muy muy bien. Muchas gracias por tu saludo y todavía me sigo riendo del día en que le dijiste a alguien (que apenas hablaba español): ¿*en qué quedamos*, estamos tristes o contentos? ¿Te acordás? Un beso enorme para vos con todo mi cariño y espero que pronto nos juntemos otra vez.


----------



## Cecilio

Cumpleaños feliz, Fernita!


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias, Cecilio!!!!
*¡Un abrazo que llega hasta Valencia!*(Espero que nadie me pregunte por qué utilizo el indicativo en lugar del subjuntivo ) 
Con cariño,


----------



## Cecilio

Fernita said:


> ¡¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias, Cecilio!!!!
> *¡Un abrazo que llega hasta Valencia!*(Espero que nadie me pregunte por qué utilizo el indicativo en lugar del subjuntivo )
> Con cariño,



¿Por qué utilizas el indicativo en vez del subjuntivo?


----------



## Fernita

Cecilio said:


> ¿Por qué utilizas el indicativo en vez del subjuntivo?


 

Aquí va mi respuesta: *¡¡¡¡porque me place!!!!*
Muy académico lo mío, ¿no? Al menos puedo contestar así en Congrats Pages.


----------



## Cecilio

Me encanta que tu abrazo *llegue *hasta Valencia o que me envíes un abrazo que *llega *hasta Valencia o incluso que *llegue *hasta Valencia. Lo importante es que *llega*, o que *llegue*.


----------



## Eugin

Esto sí que no me lo vas a perdonar más, no *Ferni*?  
Ay, amiga... porfis, te ruego me perdones este despiste.... Al menos creo que me "salvo" porque seguirás festejando el cumple durante todo el fin de semana, ¿cierto?  Así que acá traigo estas para colaborar con los festejos, algo para  bajarlas D) y el postree!!
Bueno, y en la semana, a hacer dieta, eh?? !!

¡Feliz cumple!!! aunque con un poquito de "delay"....

Muchas felicidades, ¡hoy y siempre!!  
Cariños,


----------



## Fernita

Cecilio said:


> Me encanta que tu abrazo *llegue *hasta Valencia o que me envíes un abrazo que *llega *hasta Valencia o incluso que *llegue *hasta Valencia. Lo importante es que *llega*, o que *llegue*.


 
Eso es lo importante. Lo demás...en fin, ... ESPERO QUE HAYA LLEGADO!!!


----------



## Fernita

Querida Eugin: te agradezco muchísimo tu saludo y tus regalitos. Por suerte para mí, no soy de las personas que se ofenden y menos por algo así, es un problema menos que tengo, ¿no? 
No te preocupes en lo más mínimo. ¡¡¡¡Te mando un beso con todo mi cariño de siempre!!! Y GRACIAS!!!!
Yo soy un despiste total en cuanto a los cumpleaños así que ni siquiera *tengo derecho* a ofenderme. ¡¡¡¡Más cariños para vos!!!!


----------



## Eva Maria

Querida Fern/Ferni/Fernita!

¿Se te puede felicitar todavía por este cumpleaños, o, dado mi despiste, ya me espero para el siguiente? 

¿Qué decir de ti que no te haya dicho mil veces yo y toda la gente que tiene la suerte de conocerte? 

Bueeeeeeno! Lo repito: cariñosa, inteligente, simpática, blabla, blablabla, bla... (en resumen: todo bueno tienes!)

Tantos besos como años cumples! 

Eva Maria


----------



## rosicler

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Fernita!
¡Que Dios te bendiga!
Saludos.


----------



## Fernita

Querida Eva: mil gracias por tu saludo. Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena, dicen por ahí... 
UYYYY, entonces ni te imaginás la cantidad de besos que me estás mandando.

¡¡¡Un cariñoso abrazo para vos!!!!!


¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias, Rosicler!!!!! Espero que nos sigamos viendo en el foro. Muchos cariños para vos desde Buenos Aires.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola fernandita, felicidades!

Sé que he llegado tarde a la fiesta, pero espero que aún esté celebrando y me haya guardado un poquitín del pastel. Que Dios le llene de bendiciones y le conceda muchos años más para que lo sigamos festejando aquí en WRF, espero que haya recibido muchosssssss regalos de la familia!!!!!!!!! Poco tiempo conociéndola pero creo que Ud. ya me ha visto por ahí y se acuerda.

Mire que lindo: aquí. (amplíelo)

Abrazos, besos y muchos saludos venezolanos.

Estefanía.


----------



## Fernita

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Hola fernandita, felicidades!
> 
> Sé que he llegado tarde a la fiesta, pero espero que aún esté celebrando y me haya guardado un poquitín del pastel. Que Dios le llene de bendiciones y le conceda muchos años más para que lo sigamos festejando aquí en WRF, espero que haya recibido muchosssssss regalos de la familia!!!!!!!!! Poco tiempo conociéndola pero creo que Ud. ya me ha visto por ahí y se acuerda.
> 
> Mire que lindo: aquí. (amplíelo)
> 
> Abrazos, besos y muchos saludos venezolanos.
> 
> Estefanía.


 
Querida Estefanía: ¡qué dulce eres! Millones de gracias por tu saludo tan tan amable y por el precioso osito. Jamás podría olvidarme de ti ya que tienes el mismo nombre de quien cuidaba de mí cuando era una niñita y por esas "causalidades" de la vida, seguimos en contacto porque ella vive a unas 20 cuadras de mi casa y tiene apenas 12 años más que yo.
Ya ves... no me olvido de ti. ¡Te mando un beso inmenso y un abrazo "de osa" con todo mi cariño! ¡¡¡Gracias nuevamente por tus saludos venezolanos!!!


----------



## heidita

Menos mal que no he llegado casi tarde, jejeje.

Te conste que estuve en mi tierra así que tengo excusa muy buena. 

Tarde, pero no por eso con menos cariño Y SALTANDO DE ALEGRÍA

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!*


----------



## Fernita

Querida Heidi: menos mal que no has llegado tarde, es cierto, porque en realidad tienes tiempo hasta el próximo 31 de agosto; mientras tanto tendré la edad que acabo de cumplir . ¡Qué lindo que hayas ido de visita a tu tierra!!!!!
¡Te mando millones de cariños y muchísimas gracias!


----------

